# What Type of Mobile Phone Do You Have?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

What Type of Mobile Phone Do You Have?

If someone own a Blackberry, what he/she is doing in this forum?!! lololol:clap:boogie

Well,, I guess I'm the only one in his country whoi don't own a BB or/and Iphone!!!:b school kids nowadays have BB!!! :sus(BTW, just last month started using GPRS!!! )

My 1st one ,, back in 2000 (Silver)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CrackBerry.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I just have a plain old cameraphone. I actually have a pre-pay plan right now so I only use it for really important things like calling my mom. I used to have the same kind of phone before this one that was the same type except it's T9 would actually "learn" words I used often. I also had unlimited texting to other people on the same network then so I texted a LOT for a while. Now I have to tell people, "Don't text me! D:<"

We found out that our phones don't work at the college I'm going to, so I'll be getting something new in the next 2 months. I seriously doubt it'll be a touch screen phone though.

I don't get the whole smartphone craze these days. It seems like phones try to do everything from being an mp3 player to a portable game system. I hardly ever use my phone, and it's just fine that way for me. However, I seriously think 90% of the people who have Blackberries or iPhones don't need them at all...


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

This one!










HTC Desire HD.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a black Nokia... something. It's old. Sometimes it just dies in the middle of a call. But I never get calls anyway, so that's okay.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kyocera Zio Sanyo Mio


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

ZTE Blade, one of the cheapest Android phones out there that has decent specifications (480x800 screen, 2.2 Android etc). In the U.S it's more commonly known as Orange San Fransisco (mobile networks have a tendency of just buying all rights for a specific phone and naming it after their own brand so people in general don't really know who manufactures the phone):


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Iphone 4.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

A crappy one that's not worth bragging about.

I've had it for like a month and it's already being glitchy.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

An old Nokia, but it's broken and never have any credit. (I'm cheap)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Freezing said:


> I don't have a Cell phone .. actually i am thinking of buying one when i have the money .. i only want to have a number cause i am sick of being embarrassed ..


Same here, I need to buy a new cheapie. The look my fellow students give me when i say i don't have a phone is hilarious, but embarrasing. :blush


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I just went out and got a Samsung Galaxy 5 on a next gen network so when I am in Melbourne city it actually works for me!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Seeing all the texting zombies in the subway yesterday made me postpone my cell phone purchase for a while. Who would i talk to or text anyway? I've got no friends.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I had a regular phone with a camera until I broke it a few months ago. I now have a prepaid phone with a touchscreen (LG 800G).


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Blackberry curve (red)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't have a cell phone and most likely never will.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have this one - just need it for calling and texting - need it for when I'm traveling to get in contact with mam and also for work as we don't have a land line.

I don't need a more complicated one, I drop this one all the time (even into a bowl of soup)and it still works just fine.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

A Nokia C3. The specs are identical to the Blackberry Curve except this has an FM Radio, better battery life and is only half the price! I'm posting from the phone right now.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a two year old Blackberry Pearl with only text enabled (not even voice calls) and the stupid ****ing ball that you use to scroll always gets stuck and I have to bang it on things to get it to work. I think I'm going to get a new phone soon. I really want one of those old simple phones. I always have a real camera with me, so I don't need a camera phone and I only text, so what's the point of having a "good" phone?


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

An Lg Banter nothing special.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

MyTouch 4G

LOVE it!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a "normal one with a camera"


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Blackberry.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Only 7 iphones? I expected more.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Samsung intercept


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Simple phone, no camera. Any text to or from costs 20 cents. I get unlimited nights and weekends. 350 day minutes - more than enough for me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a free cell phone. Free is my favorite price.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Mr Self Destruct said:


> I find the lack of and Android checkbox quite disturbing, has a higher market share than iPhone and Blackberry. Currently rocking an OG Droid, waiting for either the Samsung Galaxy S II or the Droid Bionic to come out on Verizon.


on a Radio prog:it's waste of $$$$$ (700$)


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

HTC smartphone, Android OS. (you put iPhone and not android/blackberry/other smartphone? grr!)



Mr Self Destruct said:


> I find the lack of and Android checkbox quite disturbing, has a higher market share than iPhone and Blackberry.


I know, right? lol


----------



## alwayswannabe (Jul 18, 2011)

i owns blackberry and iphone4. i''m using them for different purposes


----------



## mirry (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a Samsung Solstice. It's like a cheap, small version of a smartphone. Thankfully my contract is up next month.. I'm looking to get an iPhone or some sort of Android.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Android, duh.

**** the iPhone.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

iPhone 4


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Samsung Galaxy 5 Android.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Normal one without a camera," I guess. Just a no-frills, pay-as-you-go phone that I rarely use.


----------

